# Toddler Photoshoot



## Alison (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are some photos from my last photoshoot. This little girl was a lot of fun, but very active   Lighting was two strobes, set up in their livingroom with a backdrop & lens was 50mm and the occasional 100 macro. Used some of my props (chair and bench) and some that she had. The full shoot can be viewed HERE


----------



## Corry (Feb 19, 2005)

I love em Alison!  I like the one on your site where she's on the rocking horse and she is stickin her tounge out at ya!


----------



## johnlo (Feb 19, 2005)

nice jobs.   shooting young kids are fun....  but sometimes they can give you headaches.  I should know when I do this full time daily.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice!  Good range of expressions.  Well done.

-Pete Christie


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks all! And johnlo, I have two sons ages 5 & 3 and despite doing photography I have been unable to get a shot of them together that I really love :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice. Well done.

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Feb 20, 2005)

good work Alison ... I'd definately be happy with those results :mrgreen:


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 20, 2005)

OMG!  How cute Alison!  I love number four.  My husband was looking over my shoulder when I saw it and we had one of those collective, "ahhhhhh" moments.


----------



## Alison (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, glad you enjoyed them. It was one of those shoots where I felt I hadn't gotten a lot of useable shots so it was nice to see the final product.


----------



## raider (Feb 22, 2005)

great expression on #3, but photoshop that third arm coming out of her elbow!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

Very cute!   I really like the 3 you chose for the collage!


----------



## Picksure (Feb 24, 2005)

Beautiful work.



			
				voodoocat said:
			
		

> Very cute!   I really like the 3 you chose for the collage!


Agree^



.


----------



## John E. (Feb 25, 2005)

Terrific photo's, you done caught her good    The lighting looks right on also.


----------



## Alison (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Her Mom was pretty happy with them, and Mom's are the toughest critic after the photographer . Raidar, thanks for pointint out the doll's arm, I didn't even see it. If her Mom likes that shot I'll do some PS work.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 28, 2005)

Alison!! those are amazing!!beautiful


----------



## anua (Mar 7, 2005)

Alison! youre SuperHero for me! i love the face expression of the little girl!(two last shots) - the truth is im not a big fan of the kid's shots myself, but these are really great!
i know how hard is to take a good shot of a kid - all my attempts to this have finished more than tragically,ha ha - most of pics were blurred or kids have had strange faces there, ha ha - somehow they were faster than my 1/250 setting, and i couldnt make them still even for a sec!ha ha
great shots!-)))


----------



## Alison (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Mentos and Anua! Yes, children are fast, but it really helps having 2 energetic boys of my own, I know just what to expect :mrgreen:


----------



## sdbphoto (Mar 14, 2005)

cute is as cute does...


----------



## lulevule (Apr 7, 2005)

The pictures are beautiful! Im not an expert but I´m a MOM.


----------



## Alison (Apr 8, 2005)

lulevule said:
			
		

> The pictures are beautiful! Im not an expert but I´m a MOM.



I think that's one of the best compliments I've ever gotten! I'm a Mom as well and I tend to shoot what I love. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 8, 2005)

Overall they look really good.  Couple of little (and I mean LITTLE) things that I would fix:

In that first one, it looks kind of orange-y.  Also, I'd use the patch tool to smooth out the wrinkles ( at least the larger ones) in the background.  It's one of the things our studio is picky on, and now it's all I see when I look at a backgrounded portrait.


----------

